# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  سوال در مورد دنباله هندسی:(

## kaftar

سلام دوستان
یه سوال هست مخ منو خورده  :Yahoo (21): 
جمله اول دنباله هندسی ضرب در جمله سوم میشه 4 و جمله سوم ضرب در جلمه پنجم میشه 16 ، جمله دهم جند میشه
من جمله دوم و چهارم رو بدست آوردم ولی دیگه گیر کردم
کمک کنید لطفا

----------


## tina17

خب از اینا aوq رو پیدا.کن...بعدش جمله.دهم

----------


## miladkh1375

فک کنم جوابش 32 بشه

----------


## miladkh1375

یعنی توعمرم گوشی مثه نوت ندیدم....خخخخ....واسه حل مسئله توونت خیبی توپه

----------


## kaftar

> خب از اینا aوq رو پیدا.کن...بعدش جمله.دهم


کامل متوجه نشدم 
ببین الان من a اندیس 3 رو a اندیس 1 ضرب در q به توان دو حساب کردم
بقیه رو هم همینطوری حساب کردم ولی فقط جمله دوم و چهارم رو میشه حساب کرد :Yahoo (2):

----------


## kaftar

> فک کنم جوابش 32 بشه


ممنون ولی خب چطوری آخه حداقل راه حل یا قدر نسبت یا چیزی ... رو بگو :d

----------


## miladkh1375

a1a3
______= 1/4بعدش a3هارو خط بزن بعدش a5رو 
a3a5   رو بنویس a1q4 اینجوری qمیشه رادیکال2...دیگه بقیشم با خودت

----------


## miladkh1375

فهمیدی؟

----------


## kaftar

> فهمیدی؟


ممنون ببین قدر نسبت شد جذر 2 
درسته ؟

----------


## MohammadMahdi14

سلام بنویس a1×a3=4وa5×a3=16بعد از اون جمله هارو بر هم تقسیم کن و مقدار های مساوی شون رو هم بر هم تقسیم کن تا قدر نسبت به دست بیاد بعد از   اون از جمله ی سون جمله ی اول.رو بدست بیار بعد هم جمله ی دهم

----------


## miladkh1375

> a1a3
> ______= 1/4بعدش a3هارو خط بزن بعدش a5رو 
> a3a5   رو بنویس a1q4 اینجوری qمیشه رادیکال2...دیگه بقیشم با خودت





> ممنون ببین قدر نسبت شد جذر 2 
> درسته ؟


اره میشه جذر 2....بعدش جمله اولم حساب کن که اونم میشه جذر 2...بعدشم جمله دهمو اخرشم جواب که میشه 32

----------


## amirhesam

جوابش 32 راديكال 2 نمياد?

----------


## kaftar

> جوابش 32 راديكال 2 نمياد?


آره درسته میشه 32 رادیکال 2 
نهمین جمله میشه 32
ممنون از همه دوستان:x

----------


## miladkh1375

> a1a3
> ______= 1/4بعدش a3هارو خط بزن بعدش a5رو 
> a3a5   رو بنویس a1q4 اینجوری qمیشه رادیکال2...دیگه بقیشم با خودت





> ممنون ببین قدر نسبت شد جذر 2 
> درسته ؟





> آره درسته میشه 32 رادیکال 2 
> نهمین جمله میشه 32
> ممنون از همه دوستان:x


جوابش میشه 32.....چون باید واسه دهمین جملهa1q9رو حساب کنییییییی...

----------


## amirhesam

> جوابش میشه 32.....چون باید واسه دهمین جملهa1q9رو حساب کنییییییی...



خواب ديگه داداش حودتم داري جواب ميدي q8 بود اره ميشد 32 ولي q9 هستش يه راديكال دو ديگه بايد بزاريم

----------


## miladkh1375

> a1a3
> ______= 1/4بعدش a3هارو خط بزن بعدش a5رو 
> a3a5   رو بنویس a1q4 اینجوری qمیشه رادیکال2...دیگه بقیشم با خودت





> ممنون ببین قدر نسبت شد جذر 2 
> درسته ؟





> خواب ديگه داداش حودتم داري جواب ميدي q8 بود اره ميشد 32 ولي q9 هستش يه راديكال دو ديگه بايد بزاريم


خو پس a1این وسط جی میشه؟؟؟a1 هم رادیکال 2....حالا a1q9میشه 32

----------


## amirhesam



----------


## miladkh1375

> a1a3
> ______= 1/4بعدش a3هارو خط بزن بعدش a5رو 
> a3a5   رو بنویس a1q4 اینجوری qمیشه رادیکال2...دیگه بقیشم با خودت





> ممنون ببین قدر نسبت شد جذر 2 
> درسته ؟





> 


امیر حسین aمیشه رادیکال 2.....نه 2....خودتم نوشتی که aبتوان 2میشه 2 پس aمیشه رادیکال 2....وای دیگه مخم سوت کشید من رفتم...یکم فک کن ...درس میشه

----------


## amirhesam

> امیر حسین aمیشه رادیکال 2.....نه 2....خودتم نوشتی که aبتوان 2میشه 2 پس aمیشه رادیکال 2....وای دیگه مخم سوت کشید من رفتم...یکم فک کن ...درس میشه



حاجي جذر a2 رو گرفتم.... نميبيني؟؟؟ جذر 4 ميشه 2 جذر 2 هم ميشه 1. 2 بر روي يك هم ميشه دو ديگه.... اينقدر سخته؟؟؟

----------


## amirhesam

تو قبل از اينكه 4/2 رو ساده كني ازشون جذر بگير...

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

32

----------


## amirhesam

جولب شده 32 راديكال 2

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

جواب 32 هستش

----------


## SHARIF



----------


## miladkh1375

> مطمئن نیستم ولی فک کنم جواب درست اینه 
> فایل پیوست 41998


یا علی این چیه خخخخ[emoji1] 

فرستاده شده از SM-N910Cِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## miladkh1375

فرستاده شده از SM-N910Cِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## kaftar

سلامی دوباره 
دوستان خیلی ممنون واقعا دستتون درد نکنه
یه سوال دیگه هم داشتم اگه جواب بدید خیلی ممنون میشم :Yahoo (94): 
a3-a1=3 شده , a5-a1=15 شده ، و از من جمله عمومی رو خواسته میشه توضیح بدید  :Yahoo (2): 
ممنون

----------


## mkh-ana

> سلامی دوباره 
> دوستان خیلی ممنون واقعا دستتون درد نکنه
> یه سوال دیگه هم داشتم اگه جواب بدید خیلی ممنون میشم
> a3-a1=3 شده , a5-a1=15 شده ، و از من جمله عمومی رو خواسته میشه توضیح بدید 
> ممنون


دنباله هندسی یا حسابی؟

----------


## kaftar

> دنباله هندسی یا حسابی؟


سلام
ممنون ، هندسی!

----------


## broslee

> سلامی دوباره 
> دوستان خیلی ممنون واقعا دستتون درد نکنه
> یه سوال دیگه هم داشتم اگه جواب بدید خیلی ممنون میشم
> a3-a1=3 شده , a5-a1=15 شده ، و از من جمله عمومی رو خواسته میشه توضیح بدید 
> ممنون


a5
رو به صورت  a1q4 مینویسیم.بعد  دو عبارت رو برهم تقسیم میکنیم.با حذف a1 از مخرج و صورت به قدر نسبت 2 یا 2- میرسیم.با جاگذاری به  a1=1 میرسیم.

----------


## kaftar

> a5
> رو به صورت  a1q4 مینویسیم.بعد  دو عبارت رو برهم تقسیم میکنیم.با حذف a1 از مخرج و صورت به قدر نسبت 2 یا 2- میرسیم.با جاگذاری به  a1=1 میرسیم.


سلام 
ممنون،میشه بیشتر توضیح بدید، چون من متوجه کامل نشدم

----------


## kaftar

> سلام ممنون،میشه بیشتر توضیح بدید، چون من متوجه کامل نشدم


دوستان میشه بگید نیاز دارم  :Yahoo (2):

----------

